# Half Turn on the Haunches, and Half turn on the forehand.



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I was reading the hunt seat tests that I may have to preform at my first hunt seat show, and those two items were on the list. Could someone briefly explain both to me? Lol, sorry I feel so dumb. :lol:


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

A turn on the haunches is a pivot on the hind- the horse moves his front end while keeping the hind in place. A turn on the forehand is the opposite, where the horse moves the hind end while keeping the front end in place. I'll see if I can find a video for you.


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

^
Example of turn on the forehand




^
Example of turn on the haunches in the beginning of the video


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, I knew a turn on the forehand all along just not the technical term! Lol!
Thanks a ton, that really helped!


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

So what are the aids? My horse was trained Western, I wonder if he knows how to do this??


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

If your horse was trained for any showmanship, he should know how to do it, at least from the ground.

I'm horrible at explaining aids, but I'll give it a try: when I ask a horse for a turn on the haunches, I stop him (usually along the rail of the arena, especially if it's been a while since he's done it), sit deep, and use my outside leg at the girth to ask him to turn. I keep my inside leg off of him and use my seat/weight aids to keep him from moving forward.


----------



## klutzygirl234 (May 23, 2010)

mmpgrumpy, don't you have to do a lateral flexion first?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Mickey4793 said:


> I was reading the hunt seat tests that I may have to preform at my first hunt seat show, and those two items were on the list. Could someone briefly explain both to me? Lol, sorry I feel so dumb. :lol:



Am I to assume that in English hunt seat tests, that as long as you get around the forehand or haunches somehow, that is ok.

If not then both videos show very poor quality of both turns.


----------

